# Vegetative propagation



## ESEUSA (Mar 27, 2010)

Does anyone know of a machine to "stick" cuttings into a propagation tray?
The cuttings are uniform, as they are prepped into 3" lengths and have a diameter of 3/32" to 1/8"; They are also straight, without bends. I am aware of machines to transfer small plants from a small tray to a larger tray or pot, but not a machine to accomplish the sticking of vegetative material. If a machine exists in the USA or the EU, I will contact them, given a referance.Many thanks.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Wish I could help ... (sorry) I don't have a clue. :dunno:


----------

